# Bought my First Kahr



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello, I finally got the Kahr I have been wanting. A new PM9. I got it home and stripped, cleaned and lubed it. I have not fired it yet but that may be later tonight. I was wanting to get your suggestions on how I can get the most life and reliability out of my gun. Since I am starting from scratch (new gun) I want to do everything right. Thanks very much for your info and time.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

ihgdale: Sir; I believe to understand your question to be.
Breaking in Kahr P9:smt083
Sir; simple instructions> GOTO WW; purchase 4 boxes of the white Box9's
GOTO favorite shooting range and blast away.:smt083
Main Considerations to keep in mind. DO NOT STOP :smt023
Quality unit.
Post your experiences.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, Sounds good:smt033


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new pistol. The WWB functions well in mine. Don't get in a panic if you have some fail to fire due to the slide not returning fully to battery at first. The PM9 can be a little finicky during break in. After you get a couple of hundred rounds through it you will see a huge difference. I was a little unhappy with mine until I had about 300 rounds through it. Now it runs great. Very nice CCW.:smt023


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I just picked up my new Kahr PM40 a couple of days ago. The dealer was good enough to show me how to take it a part and where and how to clean and oil it. That was a big help. I even ran a few mags of reloads thru it while I was there. It a ate everything I ran thru it, even hollow points without a problem. He said it looks like I got a good one. Best of luck to you with yours.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

I put 50 rounds through it today without any trouble at all. I was suprised at how well it shot and how accurate it was. The only problem I had was the slide not returning to battery on a full mag but once I started shooting no trouble.


I just looked at the Kahr website for another set of magazines. WOW 40 dollars is pretty expensive for a mag. I guess you have to buy it Kahr right?


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

*Kahr magazines*

I bought my extra mags for my PM9 at Buds. They are under $30
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php?manufacturers_id=244

On Point Firearems has them too.
http://onpointsupply.com/cart.php?target=category&category_id=2322

Don't buy aftermarket ones off of E-Bay. They are not very good.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## DrCelica (May 31, 2007)

How do you like shooting the PM9? I'm curious how you like shooting a gun that you can only get two fingers on.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

It's not the gun I take to the range to shoot 200-300 rounds. It is my everyday CCW. I did not buy it for a range toy.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

DrCelica said:


> How do you like shooting the PM9? I'm curious how you like shooting a gun that you can only get two fingers on.


I'm 6'4" and 245lbs. I can get two under the trigger guard, and the third naturally tucks under the mag, adding some security. It's checkered on the front strap, the back strap, everwhere. I shoot the .40 version, with one hand, and can empty the chamber/clip (6 shots) accurately with no regrip.

Would I suggest it for 25 yd off hand target shooting? Hell no.

Can I fit a .40 S&W Unlimited Class USPSA Range Queen in my right rear pocket, and walk into a 7-eleven in a seedy part of town? Ahhh... NO.

The Kahr fits fine...


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I feel the same way about my new PM40. I ran my first 100 rounds thru it Sun. It's a not something I want to do everyday, but it's a pistol I'll carry all day every day. I will have to say that it ran all 100 rounds without any problems of any kind. Which is what I would expect for a pistol of that quality. Best of luck to you with your new pistol.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

DrCelica said:


> How do you like shooting the PM9? I'm curious how you like shooting a gun that you can only get two fingers on.


Actually, you can get more than two fingers on a Pm9. As mentioned above, two fingers around the grip, the pinky curled and tucked under the grip and applying pressure from below, the trigger finger on the trigger, and the thumb (classified as a finger by most people) wrapped around the side of the grip.

As you can now see, one can get all five fingers to hold a Pm9, not just two. Now that you know how to hold a small pistol properly, you can go out and get some handgun experience.

PhilR.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

I really am pleased with this pistol... Only good things to say.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The only problem I have with Kahr is the price they ask for them. Do you think they are worth the money. I know they are made to carry and designed not to snag when drawing. I can get a compact HK for the same price. Please don't think I'm putting your gun down because I have never shot one and always wanted to get one. It's the price that stops me each time.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Kahr*

Posting earlier about my shooting buddy's P40: an update:smt083
Sat. past; down on the farm; we had taken different units to make sure the rust:mrgreen:in the barrels; was taken care of.
Having a box of 225 .40s for the Kahr, and 3 different shooters; one had "no" experience with a semi. Buddy shoots his p40; shoot a couple of clips; seemed fine;
our non shooting buddy tries and get a couple cases hung in the slide.
Buddy shoots again; no problem; I take a turn; no problem; our non shooting buddy shoots again; same problem; had a couple hang in the slide.
Shot some of our other mess and it was decided that I was to shoot for grouping; one knee on ground. Longest trigger pull I have ever had:smt083
could literally fell the sear scraping; along the springs twisting to coil bind bout gave up on the pull when boom; finally went off. Proceeded and was pleasantly surprised. 
Would I buy one? I carry a 638. Do I like the Kahr:smt023


----------

